# How to lose a customer



## the05goat (Sep 28, 2012)

As stated u have to customers who are more harm than good to my route, how do you essentially drop them, I don't wanna not show because I don't think that's right, should I tell them my prices are going up to hope they drop? As always any help is appreciated


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Tell them that their property is outside of your service area at this point and that they either will need to find someone else or need to fork over more cash. Most will tell you happy holidays and be gone


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

what ever you do, dont do it it a way that will outrage then(ie not showing) raising rates alot aint good for your name either, do it in a way that you dont get a terrible name by doing it.


----------



## the05goat (Sep 28, 2012)

Yea I would never pull a no show, I guess maybe I can tell them I'm no longer in the area or I'm moving or something like that


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

SnowFakers;1685713 said:


> Tell them that their property is outside of your service area at this point and that they either will need to find someone else or need to fork over more cash. Most will tell you happy holidays and be gone


This


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Just be honest. Say we are no longer able to service your house because of area or whatever reason you want to use. Just don't tell them the day it is supposed to snow.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Just tell them that you are no longer able to service your property. If they as why, say they are out of your service area. Simple as that.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Answers above will all work good. Just wondering what they are doing that make you want to drop them?


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

and let them find someone else cause if you recommend someone else that guy is gonna wonder why your giving them away .


----------



## the05goat (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah exactly I wouldn't recommend my headache to someone else, I will do them Tuesday if we get snow again and after that tell them I'm not going to be in that area anymore.


----------



## shooter56 (Feb 16, 2011)

I had a cutomer that there driveway is so bad that my plow catches the tar at the end and will get stuck, I told them I will not plow your driveway anymore because I may damage the state road and my plow unless they fix it. They said ok bye.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Or, if you're lucky you can figure out they're a problem before you take them on as a customer....

I get a call last night about 7:00pm. The woman on the phone tells me she would like me to come over to look at her job and give her an estimate, and when can I do it?

I ask her to describe the job, and give her a "ballpark".

She immediately tells me that

*"Oh, you're way too expensive. I always get at least 5 estimates and I already have a couple that are way lower than you are."*

I said "thank you for calling, and have a nice day.."


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Dec 3, 2013)

^^ Those are blessings in disguise, I think. Clients like that are nothing but trouble in the long run, so it's best to not have them at all, IMO.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

From a favorite movie, "Maybe we as officers have a responsibility to this country to see that the men and women charged with its security are trained professionals."

How about educating the customers first about why the situation is such a problem (whether it be the customer, the driveway, the location, etc). Either address things that CAN change from their end, or identify the things you CAN'T change and what it will take to make it worthwhile.  Many times it comes down to money. A PIA place can be tolerable for more money, so maybe find the sweet spot & pitch that to the customer. Then it becomes THEIR choice to keep you, but you win either way.

I'm not a fan of dropping customers immediately if less drastic ways have been overlooked. The sphincter factor should be apparent early, but when all else fails, do like others have said & say that you're no longer able to service that area (just don't be caught working for the neighbor!)


----------

